# Has anyone hunted the Black Hills?



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

I left home this morning and will make it to Mitchell SD tonight. I have hunted SD a few times, but this is my first hills whitetail tag. I’m looking forward to still hunting and rattling. 

I also picked up a Nebraska any deer firearm tag so I can experience that chaos assuming that I fill my hills tag.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

No, but SoDak is my heaven & I want to hear how your trip goes. Good luck, have a blast & shoot straight!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

For turkey both sides multiple times.... I'm half tempted pack my **** and move there.... That place is heaven...

You'll love it one of my best friends from college moved there.... Up boy loved hunting deer Benoit way, moved to Montcalm hated deer hunting... Moved to the hills, he's like dude this is deer hunting, spot and stalk, set up a bit, move on

Now he's the head bird guy for Eastmans


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Pretty extensively - by the Sioux, Cheyenne, Kiowa, and Arapaho.....

And of course all those immigrants....


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

I am actually in Hulett right now.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

rhood said:


> I am actually in Hulett right now.


Go to the bar ponderosa I believe..... If the Italian guy from NY still owns the place request the seven meat chili be made while your there.... I've had a lot of food chili's, few that were great, that may be the best chili I've ever eaten 

We called ahead the next year and told them when we'd be there and have it made.... 

Turkey hunting was great but the chili made the trip worth it


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I love the black hills country and every year when we drive through there going to Wyoming I always talk about wanting to hunt it. Looking forward to hearing how your hunt went.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I lived in Sundance, WY for a year.
Loved west river SoDak.

Love hunting the Sandhills in NE too.

I found that deer staged in the canyons, and then as darkness fell, they started heading toward the units were cattle were being fed. Evidently, alfalfa tastes better than sandbures.

Got a decent one in the snow a few years back.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Well that was fast LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

steelyspeed said:


> View attachment 865423
> 
> View attachment 865424
> 
> ...


Nice work! You go on some of the best hunts.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Nostromo said:


> Nice work! You go on some of the best hunts.


Well thanks! It drives my wife nuts but I always have something cooking 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

There was quite the ice storm that hit the western half of SD this morning. It ended up taking me 7 hours to get from Mitchell to the hills. As I expected, I saw lots of deer out feeding around noon after the storm broke. I hiked about 2 miles in to a pasture area that was surrounded by private land. I didn’t see any deer until I was a few hundred yards from the pasture. In about an hour I saw 20 does and 5 bucks. I shot the second biggest and was unable to get on the 120”ish ten point. I’m really not picky so I took the shot when he stopped at 250 yards. I love SD, I also would like to move here some day.
On to Nebraska tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice work Steely!


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Outstanding job! Way to get it done right away!


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome! I think we’re doing the black hills area of Wyoming in 2024.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice! How did Nebraska go?


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

ottertrapper said:


> Nice! How did Nebraska go?


The hunting pressure was as expected, about 20 guys hunting the same 1/4 mile of river bottom. I saw a great buck on opening chasing a doe but I couldn’t get on him before crossing the river. I won’t hunt public again, but have already started trying to get private permissions as I saw some great deer and for sure 1 booner on private.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

steelyspeed said:


> The hunting pressure was as expected, about 20 guys hunting the same 1/4 mile of river bottom. I saw a great buck on opening chasing a doe but I couldn’t get on him before crossing the river. I won’t hunt public again, but have already started trying to get private permissions as I saw some great deer and for sure 1 booner on private.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Thanks for sharing. This was rifle season correct? Wonder how it is in bow season for pressure on public? I’ve only hunted Ohio and Kansas but looking for a new state to explore


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

ottertrapper said:


> Thanks for sharing. This was rifle season correct? Wonder how it is in bow season for pressure on public? I’ve only hunted Ohio and Kansas but looking for a new state to explore


I would hunt states a little further north for archery if I had a choice...


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

steelyspeed said:


> I would hunt states a little further north for archery if I had a choice...


SD is much farther north then KS. It’s on my radar and OTC tags. Just gotta do a lot of research yet. Thinking it may be hard to beat KS though. Awesome state


----------

